# New Look & Feel



## ScottW (Apr 5, 2003)

Well,

It is finally time for a fresh look around here. Everyone wanted some BLUE or Aqua, well this is the best I could come up with without copying Apple and maintain my originality.

Anyhow, hope you like it, if you don't... the last theme is still available as a option in the User CP for all members.

The QUICK REPLY box is coming, don't worry.

NEW SMILIES... Have fun with those.  ::ha::

If you find any weird bugs, let me know!


----------



## pds (Apr 5, 2003)

from time to time it's good to rearrange the furniture, hang some new pictures, revamp a theme.

I like the change


----------



## kilowatt (Apr 5, 2003)

all I can say is "wow!"

This is the first cool bulliten board theme I've seen that is aqua-like, but doesn't look like windows xp. 

NICE WORK!


----------



## Langley (Apr 5, 2003)

Nice.  It's doesnt look like my grandfather designed it


----------



## phatcactus (Apr 5, 2003)

It's certainly more modern, but thanks for keeping the old one as an option.    Nothing bad about it in particular; it's really quite nice and smooth and clean.

I'm just terribly used to the old one, I guess.


----------



## BIGDOGquake3 (Apr 5, 2003)

I'm sorry, but I dont like it. The last one looked alot more clener and simpler. This one, well... looks like some one has just slapd out an egg shaped pizza, on a Friday night. But if you paint a car, it may look different, but it still performs just as well.


----------



## adambyte (Apr 5, 2003)

I like getting a new theme every few months, don't you guys and gals? This one particularly strikes my fancy.... and I don't even know what to do with these smilies.... 

When a large group of ::alien::s came and abducted me, they gave me an anal probe, which made me feel very  and .


----------



## toast (Apr 5, 2003)

Hello Scott,

I am glad you added a new theme to this site. Especially a lightly aquafied theme ! I think that I'll stick with it.

But for the moment, I have some little critics to make, which I hope will be useful:

1# This round bullet has some display problem which does not make it round where it appears:






2# The drop shadow under the "View New Thread E-mail ... Help buttons" is unequal, which makes it strange IM*H*O. If I were you I would also reduce a bit the size of these buttons.

3# Some images won't align with their text:





4# Finally, I'd like to say I enjoy your "No more Sad Macs" slogan. However, I am sure many people here would enjoy a poll, or a contest (like we had for the chat client) to find a wicked slogan. What's your opinion ?

[Remarks 1/2/3 made using Safari]

5# The new smilies... AWESOME. Huge thx.


----------



## Darkshadow (Apr 5, 2003)

Holy cow!  I visited the board before I went to work...was at work 8 hours and came back, checked the board again and found this new theme.  That was *fast*!

I like it too.  Very very nice.

One small thing, can you move the margins on the side a little more to the right and left?  Everything has a feeling of being squeezed a bit.  Or possibly make it an option?  It's a small thing, I'm sure I can get used to it if not 

Ahaha...I think I like this new smiley the best: 

(Though it looks more like 'what the heck you think you're talkin about' than 'confused' )


----------



## The MokXnster (Apr 5, 2003)

Groovy but where's the quick reply box? Nice design though!


----------



## Darkshadow (Apr 5, 2003)

Hey, re-read Scott's post.  He said it's coming back soon. 

Let him have a small rest before he gets to it, changing the site up that quick can't be all that easy.


----------



## powermac (Apr 5, 2003)

Nice interface change, Fresh new look.


----------



## bobw (Apr 5, 2003)

Looks nice, but it also looks squeezed. Margins should be eliminated. Looks like one page on top of another.

After reading all unread threads, then refreshing the main forum page, the forums still show as having new posts, at least for me using Safari.
The threads themselves, after reading and refreshing, show as read.


----------



## kenny (Apr 5, 2003)

I generally like it, but I'm with Bob... The fixed width (creating the margins) is not so good. Sizing the window down does not resize the tables either... hrm...


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 5, 2003)

Generally I like it. Some of the new smilieys are funny:
 ::alien:: ::evil:: 

But, here are some things to consider:

1) the main font size is smaller... (I need to bump up my browser text size just to read this.)

2) The table structure is FIXED and does not streach to take advantage of my 17" flat panel... This is a fairly big pet peeve for me...

3) Only about 1:100 people will notice this, but the background is not hard coded to white. There are some patches that default to the browser default (which IS white for 99:100 people). 





.
.
.

4) OH! It looks like inline images don't work any more. I understand why that is a good thing for modem folks, but is it a configurable option?

5) You should update your 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 file so that the icon in Safari matches your new logo...


----------



## Randman (Apr 5, 2003)

Along with the font sizes, the last post is much, much larger than the other info. And the font on the user name looks old and jars with the rest. A few of the buttons, such as preview post and font/color in replies bleed over the type right below. On the reply post, I had to make the type smaller, then re-enlarge after. The new reply boxes all had the red Xs. But overall, a nice new look with a few tweaks needed. Thanks  O  ::evil:: ::ha::


----------



## The MokXnster (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Darkshadow _
> *Hey, re-read Scott's post.  He said it's coming back soon.
> 
> Let him have a small rest before he gets to it, changing the site up that quick can't be all that easy.  *


 Hahahaahahaha! Just what I was waiting for!  I know... Just teasing and stressing him a bit, hehehe! It was so amazing, came back a few hours later and it was already changed! Check the thread I posted! 

Nice new smilies too, LOVE this one --->>>


----------



## ScottW (Apr 5, 2003)

I will try and get to most of the issues. It was designed with "margins" so until I decide to revamp the entire layout, your stuck with the margin or go back to the old theme.

This was a beast of a project, getting it to look good in all browsers. I downloaded like 6 browsers last night, didn't know macosx had so many! 

I knew not EVERYONE would be happy and that is why I left the old theme.


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 5, 2003)

Scottw, could you add also THIS smile? It'd look  on a mac board...


----------



## spitty27 (Apr 5, 2003)

could you change the "Gallery" and "Rules" buttons? their drop shadows are WAAAAAY different than the other ones around them. Also, the Message Icons for the thread dont match the smilies, and their colors.


Other than the buttons fixes, and the margins, i REALLY like the new desgin! Keep up the good work!


----------



## dlloyd (Apr 6, 2003)

Okay, overall, fairly nice, but there are a few things...
I don't like the font on most of the buttons (edit, quote, post reply, etc.). I know it is the 'cool' font to have, but I find it hard to read. If you want that font, at least make it a bit bigger. 
In other news, I too thing that the text in the posts is too small. Even just a few points bigger would be nice.


Oh, one last _really_ small thing: The logo image at the top looks sorta unprofessional, meaning grainy and the ball has 'flat sides'.


----------



## pds (Apr 6, 2003)

one problem that continues from the old design is that login is at the bottom of the forums. I lost my cherr ooo cookie when I dumped ie. I have to scroll to the bottom of forums to login everytime.

either put it at the top or tell me (please) how to recookie my safari.

(macnn is also vBulletin but it has login at the top of the page)


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 6, 2003)

One more problem... In IE the body text is not selectable. 

This is usually the result of an unclosed <a...> tag somewhere... (Some other things can cause it too...)

(Yes, this is a bit of an IE bug, but it also is a feature in that it helps you identify HTML issues. )


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 6, 2003)

Weird...

How come the How To section is still the old UI?


----------

